# Looking for some music.



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm looking for new music... but I'm picky.  So here come the nested lists!

[*]Likes
Melody.  A song needs a melody.  The same five notes repeating through the entire song is not a melody.
Multiple melodies.  Baroque?  *drool*
Witty lyrics.
Upbeat stuff.
Silly stuff sometimes.
[*]Dislikes
Most standard lyrics.  Most of what I listen to is instrumental because I don't like most human voices, and most of the lyrics are the same shit over and over.
Heartbreak songs.
_Standard_ love songs.

Examples Of Groups I Enjoy _And Why_
Animal Collective
Lots of metaphors in the lyrics and they certainly don't make songs the same way as others.  The music's a little off, but it goes well with their general approach.

Electric Light Orchestra
Their lyrics are often not love songs, and when they are they have a big twist on them (like "Yours Truly, 2095").

Incubus
While he certainly makes a lot of love songs and loves to hear his own voice, he's made a ton of other songs.

Overclocked Remix
I'm a nerd, and a lot of what's submitted there appeals to me. XD  Lots of instrumentals, and while the first thing many people think of is techno mixes, that's not the majority of the stuff on there.  Take Castle Crescendo as an example.

Royksopp
When they do love songs it's non-standard (sometimes to the point where it's arguable if it's a love song or not), and I like their music.  Happy Up Here is a good example.

Soul Coughing
Back when you could just sing about shit you wanted to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They Might Be Giants
Yes, I like a lot of silly upbeat stuff.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 26, 2011)

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers- Moanin' (1959)

Actually,everything on that album is good stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2011)

You may like early Devo (or their synthpop stuff too, which I dont like much).

Devo - Space Junk (for some this video has 3 songs)


Give Television a try too (especially Marquee Moon). There's no love songs and they have two lead guitarists. The lyrics are quite interesting too.

You furry bastard


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 26, 2011)

Sufjan Stevens?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2011)

Mumford and Sons. Their songs like Little Lion Man are fantastic.

As long as you don't think referencing love or a female in a song = a love song, you should like this band. I mainly just love how well they make the instruments work together and their harmonies and vocals in general are fantastic.

Blink-182.

Some silly shit, some...I guess you could call it kinda serious. Their music is great though, one of my favorite bands. My only complaint; the lead singer in most songs is a bit whiny/nasaly sounding. The drummer is incredible though in the later albums (Travis Barker) making for some pretty awesome drum beats.

That is all I can think of out of my list of music right now that really seems to fit the standards provided.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Mumford and Sons. Their songs like Little Lion Man are fantastic.
> 
> As long as you don't think referencing love or a female in a song = a love song, you should like this band. I mainly just love how well they make the instruments work together and their harmonies and vocals in general are fantastic.
> 
> ...



You want to avoid their self titled album though. As that's all about love.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 27, 2011)

i listen to a bunch of instrumental music.






^this ones knda upbeat to me, also not the full song

let me know what you think.


----------



## AbbyNormal (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm all over the place when it comes to music, but lately it's been lots of Bonobo, Firewater and Swollen Members.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Team_Subspace (Feb 3, 2011)

try apocalyptica's music, they have many amazing instrumentals


----------



## Snailface (Feb 3, 2011)

Silly, upbeat music? Got you covered, Rydian.
(you'll never get this song out of your head =P)


----------

